# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Truth About Innovation: A Small Book About Big Ideas

## Carnell454

The Truth About Innovation transforms today's most important innovation research into 50 proven "truths". Max Mckeown delivers plain, powerful advice on how to:
* increase creativity 
* encourage collaboration 
* co-create with customers 
* overcome indifference 
* make ideas into money 
* thrive on change...and much more. 

This is the definitive, evidence-based guide to innovations - a set of bedrock principles you can rely on, regardless of your organization, role or title. Drawing on over 15 years of the author's research, consulting, training and writing experience, it can transform the way you manage innovation and the results achieved. The Truth About Innovation provides the guidance you need to overcome the innovation-related problems that all managers face and at the same time improve your managerial effectiveness. Part of The Truth About Series, each title covers an entire field of knowledge in a sharp and entertaining way. With approximately 50 honest answers to important questions in every book, you will find yourself thinking 'aha' as you read each page. The Truth and nothing but The Truth.

The book is available here http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/22228...Big_Ideas.html

----------

